# Dosing smaller than the level of the basket



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope you can help.

My current dosing technique is to over fill the basket and then level using NSEW method. This seems to work fine with my Gaggia standard double basket and the dose seems to be between 16-18g depending on the bean.

If I wanted to use a smaller dose what would be the best method to level it off (as the grind would be below the lip of the basket)? I'm guessing shaking it from side to side or banging the bottom from side to side would create channelling. Any suggestions?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

You want to aim to keep dose consistent if you want consistent results. Therefore, Id recommend weighing your grinds each time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

poona said:


> You want to aim to keep dose consistent if you want consistent results. Therefore, Id recommend weighing your grinds each time.


Thanks for the reply. Agreed, this is what I'm trying to achieve. With my current bean I'm weighing 16g of beans which pretty much completely fill my basket. As it's filling my basket, I can level it off flat before tamping it.

What I'm looking to do is to use a 14g dose, but was asking how to level off the grind before tamping it. I'm currently using a flat tamp.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just stir the grinds then tamp


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

You don't need to level off, that's what the tamp is for









If it's really lop sided, tap it against the palm of your hand gently to level grinds before tamp.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

poona said:


> You don't need to level off, that's what the tamp is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Poona. Sorry for sounding like a numpty, I'd just thought that if the grind was leveled unevenly in the basket it would compress it differently when you tamped it.

At the moment I'm striring the grind in a different container before tipping it into the basket.

I had read that this was a reason for people using curved tamps, so that can grind into the portafiler in a mound and then tamp straight from that.

But I'll give the stiring in the portafilter and tamp from there a go without worrying about it being completely flat. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

poona said:


> You don't need to level off, that's what the tamp is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful with this. The side tap isn't a great idea, will likely create channeling. I used to get bad channeling till I stopped doing this. I'd use a toothpick, or similar to simply distribute the grounds.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, I've gone to using a sterile 22 gauge needle to distribute grinds. Nice and thin n sharp


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

poona said:


> Yeah, I've gone to using a sterile 22 gauge needle to distribute grinds. Nice and thin n sharp


As long as you're not injecting the grinds afterwards......or is that talking the search for the ultimate coffee hit a step to far!







thanks for the advice


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Straight into the blood stream, the ultimate caffeine hit


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just distribute as evenly and centrally as possible in the basket and tamp


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just distribute as evenly and centrally as possible in the basket and tamp


----------

